# Got My 1st Deer w/ My Ruger .454



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I got a buck (6pt) w/ my .454 today. The buck was smaller than what I'd normally take, but I only had one day to hunt. The .454 from 45-50 yards made the deer kick up several inches & drop. It was even more devastating that what I thought it would be. I was shooting 300 grand Hornaday hollow points.


----------



## RANGER2 (Apr 25, 2006)

sound like a great shot to me. must have been get hit with that hollow point

made the kick up


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It was like you see on a hunting video. I was shocked.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

congrads on the kill. i dont think a 6 point is a small thing. i feel we sometimes put to much into the size of the rack..its still meat in the freezer. besides that i killed a 6 pointer with the crossbow eariler in the year. still nothing wrong with taking a 6 point. good job on the quick pistol kill. think im going to try that next year.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! Got any pics?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the handgun hunt,bryan.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations on a nice deer, alot of guys myself included would be thrilled with a 6pt.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes I do have pics, even sporting the OGF colors!, but I dont have a scanner. My brother in law will be back this weekend w/ the pics from his digital cam (went to Walmart & had one printed off). So I'll post the pics on Sunday.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

mmmm, DEER BURGER!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I finally was able to get the pics. Not much to brag about, but it was nice tog et my 1st harvest w. my .454.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

my guess not in ohio


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No it was in fact in Ohio.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats decent for a 6pt. It's shaped nice. Congrats on getting it with a handgun.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I swore it was an "8".  What stinks is that I know it may have been a nice deer in a year or two.


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice shootin with the handgun, Id probally "Cletus" that hunt up and forget the ammo.  . What suprises me is you still got your shirt on!!!  

Sowbelly


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont even remind of that day! Yes I was down to my boxers during a freakin snow storm while crappie fishing! I will never forget that day!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...once again, congrats on your success!


----------

